# exterior trim nail size?



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

2 inch nails would probably, be OK - galvanized!!
rossfingal


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

For exterior trim exposed to the elements, I only use 15 ga, with ss nails. Work that is protected, such as under a porch, is ok with 16 ga "galvanized". 
After a couple of years in an exposed setting, these 16 ga are just about completed corroded away.

Of course I am highly anal retentive :yes:.


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

I dont want to sound totally stupid, but if I plan on caulking over them and then painting over that, does that still consider them as exposed?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

7d SS ring shank siding nails. You want a head on your siding/trim nails. Why would you calk over them?


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

everything is caulked over now, i figured thats just how it was done 

Sounds like I need a new nail gun then..


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

cbzdel said:


> everything is caulked over now, i figured thats just how it was done
> 
> Sounds like I need a new nail gun then..



I never gun nail siding trim or exposed nailed lap siding.


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

you know I think you talked me out of it haha! I only have to trim around 3 windows and 1 door and 6 corners, why I am being so lazy haha!


----------



## knucklehead (Apr 29, 2011)

use 8 Galvanized. Do you have a hammer?


----------

